# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تفسير (يَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ الْمُتَّقِينَ إِلَى الرَّحْمَٰنِ وَفْدًا (85) وَنَسُوقُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ إِلَىٰ جَهَنَّمَ وِرْدًا )

## سعيد متولى

* تفسير قوله تعالى :* *يَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ الْمُتَّقِينَ إِلَى الرَّحْمَٰنِ وَفْدًا (85)* وَنَسُوقُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ إِلَىٰ جَهَنَّمَ وِرْدًا*
**
**ذكر جل وعلا في هذه الآية الكريمة : أن المتقين الذين كانوا يتقونه في دار الدنيا بامتثال أمره واجتناب  نهيه يحشرون إليه يوم القيامة في حال كونهم وفدا ، والوفد على التحقيق : جمع وافد كصاحب وصحب ، وراكب وركب ، وقدمنا في سورة " النحل " أن التحقيق أن الفعل بفتح فسكون من صيغ جموع الكثرة للفاعل وصفا ، وبينا شواهد ذلك من العربية ، وإن أغفله الصرفيون ، والوافد : من يأتي إلى الملك مثلا إلى أمر له شأن ، وجمهور المفسرين على أن معنى قوله : وفدا [ 19 \ 85 ] ، أي : ركبانا ، وبعض العلماء يقول : هم ركبان على نجائب من نور من مراكب الدار الآخرة ، وبعضهم يقول : [ ص: 513 ] يحشرون ركبانا على صور من أعمالهم الصالحة في الدنيا في غاية الحسن وطيب الرائحة . 

قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسير هذه الآية الكريمة : قال ابن أبي حاتم : حدثنا أبو سعيد الأشج ، حدثنا ابن خالد عن عمرو بن قيس الملائي عن ابن مرزوق يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا ، قال : يستقبل المؤمن عند خروجه من قبره أحسن صورة رآها وأطيبها ريحا ، فيقول : من أنت ؟ فيقول : أما تعرفني ؟ فيقول : لا إلا أن الله قد طيب ريحك ، وحسن وجهك ، فيقول : أنا عملك الصالح ، وهكذا كنت في الدنيا حسن العمل طيبه ، فطالما ركبتك في الدنيا فهلم اركبني ، فذلك قوله : يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا ، وقال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس : يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا ، قال : ركبانا " ، وقال ابن جرير : حدثني ابن المثنى ، حدثني ابن مهدي عن سعيد عن إسماعيل عن رجل عن أبي هريرة " يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا ، قال : على الإبل ، وقال ابن جريج : على النجائب ، وقال الثوري : على الإبل النوق ، وقال قتادة يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا قال : إلى الجنة ، وقال عبد الله ابن الإمام أحمد في مسند أبيه : حدثنا سويد بن سعيد ، أخبرنا علي بن مسهر عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق، حدثنا النعمان بن سعد قال : كنا جلوسا عند علي رضي الله عنه فقرأ هذه الآية : يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا ، قال : والله ما على أرجلهم يحشرون ، ولا يحشر الوفد على أرجلهم ، ولكن بنوق لم ير الخلائق مثلها ، عليها رحائل من ذهب فيركبون عليها حتى يضربوا أبواب الجنة ! ! وهكذا رواه ابن أبي حاتم وابن جرير من حديث عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق المدني به ، وزاد " عليها رحائل من ذهب ، وأزمتها الزبرجد . " والباقي مثله ، وروى ابن أبي حاتم هنا حديثا غريبا جدا مرفوعا عن علي قال : حدثنا أبي ، حدثنا أبو غسان مالك بن إسماعيل النهدي ، حدثنا سلمة بن جعفر البجلي، سمعت أبا معاذ البصري يقول : إن عليا كان ذات يوم عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقرأ هذه الآية : يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا ، فقال : ما أظن الوفد إلا الركب يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " والذي نفسي بيده ، إنهم إذا خرجوا من قبورهم يستقبلون - أو : يؤتون - بنوق بيض لها أجنحة وعليها رحائل الذهب ، شراك نعالهم نور يتلألأ ، كل خطوة منها مد البصر ، فينتهون إلى شجرة ينبع من أصلها عينان فيشربون من إحداهما فتغسل ما في بطونهم من دنس ، ويغتسلون من الأخرى فلا تشعث أبشارهم ولا أشعارهم بعدها أبدا ، وتجري عليهم نضرة النعيم فينتهون - أو : فيأتون - باب الجنة فإذا حلقة من ياقوت [ ص: 514 ] حمراء على صفائح الذهب ، فيضربون بالحلقة على الصفحة فيسمع لها طنين يا علي ، فيبلغ كل حوراء أن زوجها قد أقبل فتبعث قيمها ليفتح له فإذا رآه خر له ) قال سلمة : أراه قال ساجدا ( فيقول : ارفع رأسك فإنما أنا قيمك وكلت بأمرك ، فيتبعه ويقفو أثره فتستخف الحوراء العجلة فتخرج من خيام الدر والياقوت حتى تعتنقه . " إلى آخر الحديث بطوله ، وفي آخر السياق : هكذا وقع في هذه الرواية مرفوعا ، وقد رويناه في المقدمات من كلام علي رضي الله عنه ، وهو أشبه بالصحة ، والله أعلم . اهـ . 

وركوبهم المذكور إنما يكون من المحشر إلى الجنة ، أما من القبر فالظاهر أنهم يحشرون مشاة ، بدليل حديث ابن عباس الدال على أنهم يحشرون حفاة عراة غرلا ، هذا هو الظاهر وجزم به القرطبي ، والله تعالى أعلم . 

وقوله في هذه الآية الكريمة : ونسوق المجرمين إلى جهنم وردا [ 19 \ 86 ] ، السوق معروف ، والمجرمون : جمع تصحيح للمجرم ، وهو اسم فاعل الإجرام ، والإجرام : ارتكاب الجريمة ، وهي الذنب الذي يستحق صاحبه به النكال والعذاب ، ولم يأت الإجرام في القرآن إلا من " أجرم " الرباعي على وزن أفعل ، ويجوز إتيانه في اللغة بصيغة الثلاثي فتقول : جرم يجرم كضرب يضرب ، والفاعل منه جارم ، والمفعول مجروم ، كما هو ظاهر ، ومنه قول عمرو بن البراقة النهمي : 

وننصر مولانا ونعلم أنه كما الناس مجروم عليه وجارم وقوله تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة وردا ، أي : عطاشا ، وأصل الورد : الإتيان إلى الماء ، ولما كان الإتيان إلى الماء لا يكون إلا من العطش أطلق هنا اسم الورد على الجماعة العطاش ، أعاذنا الله والمسلمين من العطش في الآخرة والدنيا ، ومن إطلاق الورد على المسير إلى الماء قول الراجز يخاطب ناقته : 


ردي ردي ورد قطاة صما كدرية أعجبها برد الماواختلف العلماء في العامل الناصب لقوله : يوم نحشر المتقين ، فقيل منصوب بـ يملكون بعده ، أي : لا يملكون الشفاعة يوم نحشر المتقين ، واختارهأبو حيان في البحر ، وقيل : منصوب بـ " اذكر " أو احذر ، مقدرا ، وفيه أقوال غير ذلك . 

وهذا الذي تضمنته هذه الآية الكريمة جاء مبينا في غير هذا الموضع ، كقوله تعالى في سورة " الزمر " : [ ص: 515 ] وسيق الذين كفروا إلى جهنم زمرا حتى إذا جاءوها فتحت أبوابها وقال لهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم رسل منكم يتلون عليكم آيات ربكم وينذرونكم لقاء يومكم هذا قالوا بلى ولكن حقت كلمة العذاب على الكافرين قيل ادخلوا أبواب جهنم خالدين فيها فبئس مثوى المتكبرين وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا حتى إذا جاءوها وفتحت أبوابها وقال لهم خزنتها سلام عليكم طبتم فادخلوها خالدين [ 39 \ 71 - 73 ] . 

هذا والله اعلم

*

----------

